# Looking for a turtle vet



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey,

Not sure where to post this but I'm looking for somewhere I can bring my red ear slider to surgically remove severe abscesses on both hands.

I had brought it to a vet once and that was what he claimed it was. He also gave me an estimate for the surgical treatment which would cost a ridiculous amount.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

aeri said:


> Hey,
> 
> Not sure where to post this but I'm looking for somewhere I can bring my red ear slider to surgically remove severe abscesses on both hands.
> 
> ...


IMO the best is links road animal clinic
416-223-1165


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks
just gave them a call but it was $85 for just the check up plus whatever there is for the procedure.
anywhere that would specialize in this like a reptile rescue? maybe not necessarily a veterinary clinic


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

aeri said:


> thanks
> just gave them a call but it was $85 for just the check up plus whatever there is for the procedure.
> anywhere that would specialize in this like a reptile rescue? maybe not necessarily a veterinary clinic


A rescue place I don't know. 
If cost was not a deterrent links is the place to go. 
Call the THS and see what they can suggest. I know they take turtles and other exotic pets last time I checked.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

aeri said:


> thanks
> just gave them a call but it was $85 for just the check up plus whatever there is for the procedure.
> anywhere that would specialize in this like a reptile rescue? maybe not necessarily a veterinary clinic


this is a rescue organization. Im sure they will know the best place to go http://www.littleresq.net/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You could always try amherst, but because they do a lot of extra TLC it does cost more. However.. for my chameleon they were very reasonable. They are also helping me with my parrot at the moment as well. I am pretty fond of the people there.

From what I recall you might get hit with a first visitor charge type of thing. Its pretty much the wellness check up. It was 85 bucks or so. Once they are a client it gets more affordable.

Costs a bloody 425.00 to get a female cat fixed there thou. lol. They do pretty much the same as they would in a human hospital so it does cost more.

http://members.scarboroughdirect.ca/p/amherst-veterinary-hospital-scarborough-3206-eglinton-avenue/


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

nvm, I will start another thread somewhere.

Good luck with the RES


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks everyone. I'll give each of those places a call and see what would be best. cost is a factor as the first estimate for the surgery was $800.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

aeri said:


> thanks everyone. I'll give each of those places a call and see what would be best. cost is a factor as the first estimate for the surgery was $800.


WOW!!! That's huge.

Good luck I hope it works out for you and the turtle.


----------

